

Celebrate HN: Happy Left-Handers Day - marban
http://www.lefthandersday.com

======
desouzt
Reminds me of Ned -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eMMrGCjQEo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eMMrGCjQEo)
!

